
The uncannily inefficient Valley - iamelgringo
http://www.manifestdensity.net/2009/06/14/the_uncannily_inefficient_vall/
======
cousin_it
It's all empty words until we find a way to actually measure the efficiency of
the Valley, externalities and all, and compare it with the financial industry.

